

We're a group of HS students going to NYC to learn about startups - jwoodbridge
https://rafflecreator.com/pages/a-ticket-to-win:-grab-a-bag-for-2013

======
anonymouz
The site makes me wonder what the legal situation of raffles with regards to
gambling regulations in the US (or anywhere else) is? I know they are popular
in schools. Are they are legal without having to acquire any permits, or are
they are usually just to low profile to matter?

~~~
gav
They are generally legal for non-profits, but it's complicated and depends on
the state.

General information: <http://www.nals.org/?p=1340>

New York State: <http://www.charitiesnys.com/pdfs/raffles.pdf>

------
thattallguy
Please check into the legal implications of this and add some detailed CYA
(cover your ass) terms to that page.

The way it is set up now is not legale in my province at least. (and most
likely all of Canada )

Sweepstakes = gambling

------
walke
Best of luck!

Side comment on: Raffle Creator -- while I love the idea I question the
legality of it. While looking into doing various contest/raffle apps myself I
was always stonewalled with legal issues. IANAL but I believe anytime you
cross money with pure luck it is considered gambling and must be regulated.

~~~
hogu
I built something like this and abandoned it for that precise reason

------
codegeek
Not sure if payment page really works. I tried entering a number for tickets
and the amount remained $0.

~~~
jwoodbridge
Huh.. I can't get that to happen. Can you try refreshing. Sorry! I'll keep
investigating.

~~~
codegeek
I am using IE8 just in case you wanted to know.

~~~
jwoodbridge
Thanks a lot. trying to pull up a copy now to test.

------
pitt1980
so do you have any itenerary planned for your time in NYC?

~~~
jwoodbridge
It looks like we're going to spending most of time in-depth with Quirky and
Fab if everything well, but we're looking for one more company to visit as
well.

~~~
mbesto
Why don't they just pay for you to intern there? Sounds like a fantastic
opportunity for both sides.

